# Blade Engagement Cable Won't Tighten on Craftsman Riding Lawn Mower



## Denna (Mar 20, 2014)

I recently had to drop the mowing deck to replace the center baffle blade on a YT4000 Model No: 917288570.

However, when the mowing deck was put back together, the blade engagement cable was too loose causing the mowing deck belt not to be tight enough to move the blades. The blade engagement cable being the one that connects the engine bay to the mowing deck.

How do I tighten the blade engagement cable so the belts will tighten and allow the mowing deck to mow ?


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Your question has already been answered;

*Here*

You have also posted this *Herehttp://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/165704/Blade+Engagement+Cable+Won%27t+Tighten+on+Craftsman+Riding+Lawn+Mower*

You also posted back in 2011 *Herehttp://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Craftsman-Parts/Riding-mower-tractor-Parts/Repair-Maintenance/Questions-Answers/Cant-find-manual-for-Briggs--Stratton-en/Model-917288570/0247/1509200/260519?modelNumber=917288570*

Since you have received correct advice elsewhere, I am closing this thread.


----------

